# 10-R Stability Issues?



## microshaft (Mar 18, 2014)

I've built up a new workstation with a 16GB/i7-4770K on a H87I-PLUS with zfs root on a zmirror.  The hardware appears to be okay and memtests error free (many passes.)
Using default generic kernel, and almost everything else is installed via pkg but I'm seeing random core dumps and have even seen a couple of bus errors.

Is anyone else seeing these kinds of problems?  I can post more details, but thought I'd ask around first.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2014)

Could you post some of the information from the core dumps? Or at least some information of the type of panic(9)? I have several machines running 10 and I haven't noticed any instabilities. Also make sure you have the latest BIOS/UEFI for your machine. This can sometimes help.


----------



## microshaft (Mar 19, 2014)

Here's a backtrace from kscreenlocker_greet, which seems to be the only core that I have from a binary with debugging symbols left in.  The bios, etc, is all up to date.  The kernel has never panicked.


```
#0  0x0000000805cfa26a in thr_kill () from /lib/libc.so.7
#1  0x0000000800d64ac2 in KCrash::defaultCrashHandler () from /usr/local/lib/libkdeui.so.5
#2  0x0000000805a7840b in swapcontext () from /lib/libthr.so.3
#3  0x0000000805a77ff3 in sigaction () from /lib/libthr.so.3
#4  0x00007ffffffff003 in ?? ()
#5  0x0000000805a77ed0 in sigaction () from /lib/libthr.so.3
#6  0x0000000801773592 in QDeclarativeScriptString::setScript () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtDeclarative.so.4
#7  0x00000008017734f7 in QDeclarativeScriptString::setScript () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtDeclarative.so.4
#8  0x0000000807acc930 in QScriptable::argument () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtScript.so.4
#9  0x00000008079f7c41 in ?? () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtScript.so.4
#10 0x00000008079feac0 in ?? () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtScript.so.4
#11 0x0000000807a35a0e in ?? () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtScript.so.4
#12 0x0000000807a1831a in ?? () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtScript.so.4
#13 0x0000000807ab57e7 in QScriptValue::call () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtScript.so.4
#14 0x00000008016da59d in QDeclarativeExpression::setExpression () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtDeclarative.so.4
#15 0x00000008016da34b in QDeclarativeExpression::setExpression () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtDeclarative.so.4
#16 0x00000008016db3a7 in QDeclarativeExpression::setExpression () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtDeclarative.so.4
#17 0x00000008016db4e8 in QDeclarativeExpression::setExpression () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtDeclarative.so.4
#18 0x0000000801714a50 in QDeclarativePropertyValueInterceptor::~QDeclarativePropertyValueInterceptor ()
   from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtDeclarative.so.4
#19 0x0000000804e00716 in QMetaObject::activate () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4
#20 0x0000000000410fed in ?? ()
#21 0x0000000804e007d2 in QMetaObject::activate () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4
#22 0x0000000000410662 in ?? ()
#23 0x00000000004109f8 in ?? ()
#24 0x00000000004112cb in ?? ()
#25 0x0000000804e007d2 in QMetaObject::activate () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4
#26 0x0000000804e4a1ed in QSocketNotifier::activated () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4
#27 0x0000000804e05580 in QSocketNotifier::event () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4
#28 0x0000000803c4852b in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4
#29 0x0000000803c4b208 in QApplication::notify () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4
#30 0x0000000800cedf00 in KApplication::notify () from /usr/local/lib/libkdeui.so.5
#31 0x0000000804de94f5 in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4
#32 0x0000000804e1619f in QEventDispatcherGlib::QEventDispatcherGlib () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4
#33 0x000000080e713702 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#34 0x000000080e713aa3 in g_main_context_pending () from /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#35 0x000000080e713b34 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#36 0x0000000804e159ee in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4
#37 0x0000000803ce800d in QX11Info::isCompositingManagerRunning () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4
#38 0x0000000804de6ac7 in QEventLoop::exec () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4
#39 0x0000000804de9a8d in QCoreApplication::exec () from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4
#40 0x000000000041ae09 in ?? ()
#41 0x000000000040d48f in ?? ()
#42 0x0000000800644000 in ?? ()
#43 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
```


----------



## tankist02 (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't know if my issue is related, but I also had random crashes: http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=44957 It was always signal 6 (SIGABRT). I didn't resolve the problem and went back to Linux, no crashes there.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 21, 2014)

10-STABLE has been very solid for me.  There were more than a few patches that came out after 10.0-RELEASE.


----------



## tankist02 (Mar 25, 2014)

What would be a good schedule to follow the STABLE branch? Once a week or month maybe? Preferably to use something tested, not a random point in time.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 25, 2014)

Beats me.  I update frequently, usually at least once a week.  Stability problems due to an update are rare.  In fact, I can't recall any that have affected me.  Once in a while, there are periods where the system won't build from source, which just results in a build error but does not affect the installed version.


----------

